# Anza-Borrego Desert 01MAY09



## Noexcuse4you (May 1, 2009)

I went back to that same place I posted about earlier this year.  There were boatloads of tarantula burrows out there!  Here's one I was able to coax out of its burrow.  I put her back in her burrow when I was finished photographing.


----------



## Frankie_Dank (May 2, 2009)

Really cool! Cheers


----------



## KJE (May 2, 2009)

She's not very happy.   Did she try to bite or just spread her fangs?


----------



## gvfarns (May 2, 2009)

That's a pretty big fang spread for that size of spider.  Rather impressive.  And a real beauty.


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 2, 2009)

Wouw, impressive spider. Where exactly is this place?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 2, 2009)

MaartenSFS said:


> Wouw, impressive spider. Where exactly is this place?


Its about an hour and a half east of San Diego.


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 2, 2009)

The area looks quite pristine. Are there enough Ts over there for everyone or are the populations declining?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 3, 2009)

MaartenSFS said:


> The area looks quite pristine. Are there enough Ts over there for everyone or are the populations declining?


Well, its a State Park so collecting is illegal and the fines are pretty hefty for poaching.  The population density is pretty high if you know where to look.  I found 4 burrows in a maybe 8'x8' area.


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 3, 2009)

That's good, leave them be.


----------



## arrowhd (May 5, 2009)

Great to see habitat photos as well as the T.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nigel4less (May 8, 2009)

Great Photos, since I don't know the exact spot. How far would you say it is from Ocotillo Wells? or Borrego Springs?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 8, 2009)

Its not that far.  Maybe 8 miles south from where the S-2 and 78 intersect.  There's really no need to give out an exact location.  Pretty much the whole desert looks like this and Ts are rather abundant.


----------

